# G3 1652 front deck



## c1gator (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone happen to know if there is foam under the front deck? I have no storage up there and was thnking of cutting in a box or two...Thanks


----------



## wlas (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a 1448 G3 and I put a door under the forward deck and had to cut the foam out. It sure makes a good storage compartment.


----------



## c1gator (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## GarryB (Dec 22, 2014)

wlas said:


> I have a 1448 G3 and I put a door under the forward deck and had to cut the foam out. It sure makes a good storage compartment.


I'm thinking of doing this to my 1548 G3. I would love to see pics of how you done it!


----------



## wlas (Dec 24, 2014)

The door I put in is in the forward, lower part of the front seat and goes up into the bow, I store an anchor in the compartment, I will take a picture and post it when I get a chance. It's a little cold outside here in Alaska, but I will do it soon.


----------



## wlas (Jan 20, 2015)

It took me a month or so, here's a picture of my front compartment that goes all the way forward under the bow.


----------

